# D7 visa stay condition



## Jey jey (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi folks, I am planning to move to 🇵🇹 shortly, under D7 visa, however, I am skeptical i may not be able to meet minimum stay condition. How would immigration will look in to this scenario in case I couldn't meet minimum stay rule.

Thanks.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Violating the minimum stay requirement is one of the conditions for which SEF can cancel a residence permit. However, the law also says:
"3 - Absence beyond the limits provided for in the preceding paragraph must be justified by request submitted to SEF before the resident leaves national territory or, in exceptional cases, after leaving."

That said, as long as you don't cross a border that puts a stamp in your passport, how is SEF going to know? They _could_ routinely check (which would be all but impossible unless done using a computer program):

the NIFs of residence permit holders against the NIFs used when buying train and plane tickets.
changes in patterns against NIF associated purchases, looking for long gaps where you NIF hasn't been used in Portugal.

I've yet to see a post from someone who had their res permit canceled for excessive absence. I don't remember if I've had to show my passport when boarding a plane for a flight from one EU country to another. If that is required, it's another way SEF could routinely check.

The law: LEGISPÉDIA SEF - Artigo 85.º – Cancelamento da autorização de residência
Chrome browser translates.


----------

